# Existing service , no ground



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

And building steel!


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Yeah, 2 grd rods and building steel sounds about right.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Shock, your landing small grocery store and office remodels left & right AND your a one man show?

I need you to tell me your secret. I could only seem to land small commercial jobs here and there, it was mostly resi stuff for me and I got burnt out with not enough commercial work to even things out for me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Shock, your landing small grocery store and office remodels left & right AND your a one man show?
> 
> I need you to tell me your secret. I could only seem to land small commercial jobs here and there, it was mostly resi stuff for me and I got burnt out with not enough commercial work to even things out for me.


I got rather popular thru the Hurricane , My wife and i went out to dinner the Sunday before last with another couple and their kids that are our customer also. While there we got a bottle of wine sent to our table complements of another customer who was seated a few tables away. Upon leaving we yet ran into another satisfied customer exiting the restaurant. I don't advertise but come highly recommended thru referals and word of mouth. I 'm one of the few guys who didn't triple my price on people when their homes got devistated. It's paying off now with good jobs and customers coming my way.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I got rather popular thru the Hurricane , My wife and i went out to dinner the Sunday before last with another couple and their kids that are our customer also. While there we got a bottle of wine sent to our table complements of another customer who was seated a few tables away. Upon leaving we yet ran into another satisfied customer exiting the restaurant. I don't advertise but come highly recommended thru referals and word of mouth. I 'm one of the few guys who didn't triple my price on people when their homes got devistated. It's paying off now with good jobs and customers coming my way.


Word of mouth is the best possible advertising.


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

varmit said:


> Word of mouth is the best possible advertising.


And the worst.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> What is the best way to deal with this? I undertook a small supermarket reno job after the other EC failed to show up when requested. I roughed in the bathrooms and walk in boxes and noticed the WM ground just laying in the corner. The plumber did some slab work and changed it all to pex leaving no copper above floor hieght to attach to. The meter is outside 100' away in a pit thru the finished area of the store. Two ground rods?


We all know the code as it says to use the water pipe if available. I would ask the inspector for the area but it... to me, is just an issue of knowing what THAT attachment is for. It is soley to try to protect the electrical system, and hopefully the building from aberrant voltages such as lightning strikes. Two rods...four rods...six if it was really easy to dig, or drive. The more...the better, but usually we do the minimum the code requires.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> And the worst.


We have a saying in the South: "One aw sh** will wipe out 100 at-a-boys."


----------

